# Im Back! He wants a break so I added No contact



## c-routledge (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I added my post a few weeks ago. Me and my husband were considering some time apart as we both felt that 'distance makes the heart grow fonder' might work. And there some deep issues that we needed to work through. The first week he seemed very keen on working through our issues. We both openly admitted to the things that we have done wrong. 

However a few days later he went all quiet on me, barely texting. I reacted in a way that I regretted. Almost begging him to reply, then getting mad and telling him he wasnt rying and what was the point in staying married. The regular desperate wife stuff that I have heard of time and time again.

Well I then get texts saying that he got bad news from his mum, saying that she was moving to england, and that he is torn, whether to stay or go. The frustrating part is is that he wouldnt even speak to me about it, I said I would even move there with him, aslong as we sort through our issues first.

I texted him two days ago saying that I was sorry for any hurtful things I had said over the past two weeks, and I did not mean them, that I treasured our marriage and I treasured him. And that I did not want our marriage to end. The only response I got was that he wanted to ring me. Got the call for him to say he needed a break from me. He wanted to cut me from our joint bank account and for me to open up my own. wants me to close all internet and power companies that are in my name, however did not want me to move my furniture out??

I said if he wanted that I wanted to move my stuff out and cut contact, he really wasnt happy about this. I told him its because I needed to start feeling better and if he ended our marriage then I would be in a place where I wont find it really difficult to move on.

He said I was being dramatic and thinking too much into things. So my question is: If I am supposedly thinking too much into things, then why does he basically want to cut me from his life? 

A guys input would be great, as they may be able to read more into the situation. Any comments would be greatly appreciated. Sorry fcor the long rant


----------



## Sussieq (Apr 6, 2013)

c-routledge said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I added my post a few weeks ago. Me and my husband were considering some time apart as we both felt that 'distance makes the heart grow fonder' might work. And there some deep issues that we needed to work through. The first week he seemed very keen on working through our issues. We both openly admitted to the things that we have done wrong.
> 
> ...


If you are both willing, a marriage counselor can be useful to you. But you cannot make him stay with you, he has to want to be there. There is no reason you need to turn off utilities that are in your name. Get your own account at the bank. Try not to respond in anger, it doesn't help matters and may make things worse. If he were to respond with his version of events, how would they differ from yours?


----------



## c-routledge (Mar 26, 2013)

He agreed at first that we should see one, but since then hasnt wanted to talk about it. So I gave up trying. Unfortunately I did respond in anger, and crying and all the thhings that the professionals advise you against doing. So now he is angry wiith me, and doesnt seem to think we can work through our issues, and needs a break. I think its fair that hes angry with me, but i tried to apologise, wasnt getting through to him, he was just closing off more. I wish I could take it back, but I cant


----------

